# New play grounds



## kruger (Sep 15, 2020)

"home" work blank constructions bases for "home" pens .


----------



## tomtedesco (Sep 15, 2020)

Very good job on all, nice joints.


----------



## KenB259 (Sep 15, 2020)

I really like the last blank in the last photo. I never thought about splitting chevrons like you did.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 15, 2020)

Those look great.


----------



## Alchemist (Sep 18, 2020)

These are inspirational! Beautiful blanks. I can tell they are well thought out!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

